# There is hope...



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

I just want to share my story with you, I am 40 and just got my first ever BFP

I have had 5 cycles, starting when I was 38. My first cycle was ok, with 10 eggs but only 2 embryos. After that my response plummeted as did the quality of my embryos. My 4th cycle was 4 follicles, 3 eggs and one embryo. I was ready to give up, but my DH wanted one more go.. at ARGC.

I  had a break. I took 75mg of DHEA for 4.5 months. I had a D&C. And I went to the ARGC.

They worked a miracle - they got 14 eggs, and 7 embryos!!!  I was in shock at this point. They wanted to go to blastocycst so I went with their advice. I had 3 blastocysts put back (there were 4 but ith 4th wansn't good enough to freeze).  I then decided to do IVIG - as I had to do everything in my power at this point (although I was and still am a sceptic about IVIG). And I got a BFP.

I know its early days and at my age there is still considerable risk, but I cannot praise the ARGC enough for getting me to here.  They were attentive and thorough. Mr T reviews your treatment every day. I am in awe of him and the other doctors there.

I hope this gives some of you hope.

What made the difference? I believe the combination of DHEA and ARGC. 

Good luck to you all... keep the faith

Alley xxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Wonderful news Alley       

Looks like the ARGC have done it again!!!

The very best of luck for the next eight months and beyond....I hope everything goes smoothly for you.

Thank you for sharing your story with us.

Much love
Allison xx


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Congratulations Alley on your   result hun....can I wish you well for the next 8 months and I hope you enjoy every second of this well deserved pg and beautiful baby at the end of it....well done to you and your DH....


----------



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Alley,

Fantastic news!  Congratulations and thanks for sharing your inspirational story

Take care

BH xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Many  on your success Alley!

Btw, what is DHEA?


----------



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

Tamsin

DHEA is a steroid that is naturally occuring in men and women. As we age it declines. Some people call it the youth hormone.  There is a school of though that says if older women take DHEA it somehow rejuvenates their ovaries / eggs.

Its use is controvesial and there is not a clinical trial to prove its success. But there is a lot of anecdotal evidence from US clinics.

DHEA is sold over the counter in the US (not the UK) so some US fertility clinics recommend it. In the UK there are a handful of clinics starting to suggest it to patients, but you have to buy it over the internet (easy)

There is a story of an American woman who was a high flyer and was about 40. She was worried that becasue she hadn't met Mr Right so she went to a fertility clinic and had eggs collected and frozen. But she responded poorly and her eggs weren't great. She had read about DHEA and started taking it. Her consultant was amazed that as time went on her ovaries started to respond and the number of eggs collected became 'normal'. So eventually she told her consultant what she had done. He started to recommend it to over 40s.  Some data was published saying it needed to be taken for at least 3 months (can't remember what was optimal - maybe 6 months).

I just had to try it - I was a poor responder and my eggs were deteriorating fast. 

But be aware there are mixed views on it.  I'd do it again.

Alley


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Alley - your story is very encouraging and congratulations. I just came across this thread searching on "DHEA" on the boards. May I ask what kind you took? I am seeing it offered on U.K. websites in various grades though I thought like you said it wasn't available here. Hmmm. all the best, Chandelle


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Alley,

Just wanted to add my congratulations and to wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy. I look forward to you announcing the birth of your wee one in just over 8 months time  

 

CG xxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Alley,
thanks for the explanation!
Tamsin
x


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Alley, 

thanks for your story, wishing you every success.   

Maddie.


----------



## Anners (Sep 26, 2007)

Alley,

WOW - a wonderful story and you have inspired me personally, as I'm 40 on Monday(yikes!!!), and currently cycling with the ARGC. Throwing everything at it (given up work/ had immune tests/having hysteroscopy/ IVIG etc etc).

I wish you every success for a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Anners
x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Anners


----------



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

thank you everyone 

Chandelle, I PM'd you


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Just seen this..

Congratulations  have a very happy and healthy pregnancy  

Love Jo
x x x


----------

